# Stay in touch



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Most of us know Whatsapp and most of us know that if you will stay in contact with other guys by using this platform.. U must give your phone number

Some are scared about this

There is a better application that can be used for free on PC, tablet, smartphone and so on with every kind of operating system like Android, iOS, windows etc etc

And the great thing is that you can stay in contact with everyone by only give your nickname 
Mine is Vince74

And another great thing is that there can be create groups with over 1000 people and can be used to share every kind of files

It is faster than email and better and secure than Whatsapp

And if you don't want to get in touch with one or another guy.. U can simply block him


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Telegram? Wickr?.....? Which one do you mean?

Nice idea by the way. I wonder how many will join in.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

www.Telegram.org


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

This is probably my technological ineptitude speaking but I can't find how to add contacts by nick name alone... ????

My Telegram name is the same as my first name, Remco. Maybe you can add me?


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

It's simple
Tap on the pencil on the right bottom corner 
Then tap on the magnifying icon and write the name
If exist you see it immediately and by tapping on the name you can write to her or him


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Maffioso are you?


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Godfather ????


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you for the clear instructions, I sent you a message on telegram


----------

